#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  RB Groove A-52hpn

## hostjunior

Esse groove suportaria quantos clientes com planos de 1 e 2M? em 2.4 b/g/n

----------


## mathcardoso

Se for em 2GHz N, no caso usando SXT 2 nos clientes, uns 25 conectados e uns 15 usando. Se for usar ela em 5GHz, usando nos clientes SXT 5, uns 30 conectado e uns 20 usando. Se usar só SXT ativa NV2. Se for usar a Omni, usa a que vem nela, funciona legal até 2km. Senao coloca ela num painel, de preferencia horizontal(como uso) em alguns locais. Pico dela é de 18Mb com 13 clientes em 2GHz N.

----------

